# And we are having...



## kittylady

Another girl! 

This will be our third girl and I didn't feel anything when he told me that we were having another, then I was disappointed but after a lot of thinking I'm not as disappointed as I thought I'd be. I'm putting a positive spin on it and trying to get excited about having our third girl. I thought I'd let you all know. 

P.s. this will be our last baby so no boys for us, 3 was always our maximum. :flower:


----------



## lau86

Congratulations on your :pink: bump, how lovely to have 3 girls


----------



## laila 44

Congrats Hun! You are blessed!! We are also having our third girl and can't wait! It's a bit different on my end bc we were actually hoping for another girl :)

Look at it this way: picture yourself in the future with 3 daughters, shopping, lunch dates etc. When you are old and grey they will be the first to run and make sure you are ok :) such a blessing! Sorry you didn't get your boy but I'm sure you will be so happy with 3 princesses xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun 
I'm the opposite and have 3 boys and was really disappointed to have our third boy I quickly got over it tho & I'm so happy to have to have them imagine how fun it will be having three girls :) X


----------



## kittylady

Thanks ladies I had a moment today but its more that I'm sad we will never have a son rather than the idea of another daughter. I'm certainly closer to my mum then my husband is to his so hopefully my girls will be close to me too. I'm really thankful the baby is all good anatomically though.


----------



## BabyLuv88

Imagine me im having my fourth girl and i thought i would be more disappoited but i guess it doesnt matter... Girls are amazing. Plenty of kisses and hugs plus they play quietly and play dress up. How cute is that


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations you're the opposite to me I'm having my third boy. Like you I assumed I would be much more upset than I actually was. I can't wait to meet my little man. I'm not quite ready to pass up the thought of a daughter though and that's what is more upsetting. Being a mum to 3 of the same gender is exciting! X


----------



## VickyLou

Congratulations on another girl. I was a little like you when I found out I was expecting my second girl. We only want 2 children so no chance of a boy for us. I prayed for a boy but it's just not meant to be. I soon got used to the idea of another girl and I think my daughter will love it when she can understand what is happening. Xx


----------



## MrsM17

I am 1 of 3 girls and I LOVE it!!!! There is 9 years between me and my little sister but we are super close. Its great I always have the best friends to go out with and sisters make great babysitters :)


----------



## kittylady

I'm really hoping they are close. I'm reinforcing that it's a girl by saying positive things and telling my other two about having a sister but it seems surreal


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry you didn't get the boy you wanted hun but I'm also 1 of 3 girls and it was always (mostly!) lots of fun!!! Me and my sisters are pretty close now and never feel alone! 

Congrats! She's gonna be so gorgeous like her sisters!


----------



## kittylady

We are starting to feel kicks now so I'm feeling a little bit more attached though it still seems surreal it's another girl.


----------

